

RFC: My Facebook app, PhotoFlow - gz
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=6257423014

======
gz
Thomas,

It took me about a week to get a prototype, two weeks for the first version
which was deployed on facebook and about 3 weeks for the version that you see
now. Bare in mind that this was a part-time/evening project. Had I done it
full-time my guess is that it wouldn't have taken more than 1,5 weeks to
complete.

As for your suggestions you are spot on. Many people have asked for mouse
interaction. And the reflection thing would be cool but I am not sure if it is
feasible... I'll have to check.

------
gz
Hi everyone,

I was hoping to pick the brains of the people on this forum and get some
feedback on my Facebook application. For those familiar with iTunes coverflow
my app allows you to flick through your photos in a similar manner. The rest
of you, unfamiliar with coverflow, will hopefully be curious enough to check
it out:)

Thanks a lot! G

------
thomasswift
I think it's pretty cool, I am just getting into building some facebook apps
and you just need some reflection and some mouseclick dragging going on and
you got the full coverflow thing going on.

How long did it take you to create this, if you don't mind me asking?

